

Vdebug: a DBGP debugger client for Vim supporting PHP, Python, Perl and Ruby - ktf
http://joncairns.com/2012/08/vdebug-a-dbgp-debugger-client-for-vim-supporting-php-python-perl-and-ruby/

======
shupp
Works great, so glad to see someone did this! Way better than the previous
attempts.

